# Homemade Shooting Machine / Drawboard



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

I finally got around to converting my draw board into a shooting machine, I still need to make a few tweaks here and there but it is shooting.

Check out the video.... http://youtu.be/9E3cvTbfmgM



Archery by Joe_P., on Flickr


Default title upload by motoblur by Joe_P., on Flickr



Default title upload by motoblur by Joe_P., on Flickr


----------



## INarcher711 (Aug 25, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice job. Would you mind sharing some pictures of the underside? Do the bolts in the center of the board, go all the way thru to the bottom of the box frame or only thru the top layer?


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a few mods to do so I'll be disassembling and reassembling parts of it. I'll take photos and post them.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darth Bow (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow! well done mate.
Can you elaborate in the way you build the bow holding bit with the strap. I noticed in the video it rolls down. How did you manage this


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Darth Bow said:


> Wow! well done mate.
> Can you elaborate in the way you build the bow holding bit with the strap. I noticed in the video it rolls down. How did you manage this


I'm interested in that also. What material did you use to make the "bow hand"?

Nice job!!

Allen


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

The "bow hand" is made from a heavy, dense Teflon type material. I really don't know what it is, I came across a block of it years ago but I knew I could use for something one day. I can cut it with woodworking tools and I even was able to tap holes in it. In the video the bow falls away because the blocks are just slipped over the steel bar, I am not sure if this is a good thing or not. I made a second set with set screws that lock them in order to level the bow, but the bow will not fall away gracefully as with them loose. I will have to do some testing to see what results I get with each set up. I welcome any input.


Bowholder_003 by Joe_P., on Flickr


Bowholder_001 by Joe_P., on Flickr


Bowholder 002 by Joe_P., on Flickr


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

OBE, here are some photos of the underside, and the sliding piece with the release. 



Underside_001 by Joe_P., on Flickr


Bottom of Drawbar 001 by Joe_P., on Flickr


Sideview of Drawbar_002 by Joe_P., on Flickr


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

Here are some more photos from other views and with a Hoyt with a mounted on it.



Bowholder 004 by Joe_P., on Flickr


Bottom of Drawbar 002 by Joe_P., on Flickr


Sideview of Drawbar_001 by Joe_P., on Flickr


----------



## Darth Bow (Aug 3, 2011)

Great stuff! Thank you very much for your help and advise. Now I just got to try to make one myself!


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Joe P. said:


> OBE, here are some photos of the underside, and the sliding piece with the release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a mil for your time and the additional pictures! Great project you have there and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

I feel confident that the bow holder is working well, here is a photo of the results of a PSE Stinger 3G I setup for a customer 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

I am going to try using the shooter to get accurate marks to generate a sight tape. I added an elevation mechanism and a windage adjustment.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Very clever design. I like it.


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

I am going to try using the shooter to get accurate marks to generate a sight tape. I added an elevation mechanism and a windage adjustment.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

Great - marking for future use


----------

